# Anybody know what a Halfmoon x Veiltail Betta would look like.



## Giuga10 (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm going to be breeding a Male Halfmoon Betta and a Female Veiltail Betta together and was wondering if anyone would know how they would turn out. 
Will the Veiltail or Halfmoon tail stick.


Will they look ugly. If they will I won't breed them.


The reason I want to x breed is that the only halfmoon dealers in my area only sell males so I wanted to x breed and hopefully get a baby that is most halfmoon like out of the entire hatch, and keep x breeding the best ones and try to make a more pure halfmoon male and female. I'm not sure if this would work though.


Any Ideas?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

VT gene will override the HM gene.. VT is more dominant. 

Most likely you will get mostly VTs with some deltas... have you considered purchasing female HMs online?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

+ Myates


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

+1 myates

If you got some deltas though you could keep breeding the best to the original dad any eventually you may have a HM but that's only after quite a few generations


----------



## Giuga10 (Dec 5, 2012)

Myates said:


> VT gene will override the HM gene.. VT is more dominant.
> 
> Most likely you will get mostly VTs with some deltas... have you considered purchasing female HMs online?


I have but most of the time they are pretty expensive and the shipping costs a S**T ton!

Thanks for the help BTW


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

They do cost a bunch, but can be worth it to get what you want. My last female purchase cost about $55 (including shipping) and the breeder threw in a free female that was just as pretty as the one I purchased (the bonus girl is in a breeding tank right now with a male). So sometimes it's worth it.

Reason I didn't go VT is because of how hard it is to sell them - most go for less than $5 on sites such as Aquabid/Ebay, and most stores will purchase them for pennies or only store credit. I love VTs, but because of that, I had to go a different route and pay more to get more out of it.


----------

